# chocolates!



## waynetiel (Sep 9, 2009)

how bad is the chocolate? how much chocolate is toxic enough to kill a bird? I think my tiel ate some when my daughter left some chocolates on the coffee table.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Chocolate can kill a bird and it should not take very much since tiels are quite small. I would take your tiel to an avain vet asap if you think he has eaten any chocolate. Eating chocolate can cause vomiting, diarrhea, seizures and death in our pets including dogs. I believe it is the theobromine in chocolate that is really bad for our pets. I hope your tiel really did not get any but I would take him and a sample of the chocolate to the vet just in case.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh dear. Keep an eye on her/him and hope that s/he didn't get any.

*Chocolate is a highly palatable food. Some of us know that all too well. Unfortunately, many birds seem to love chocolate almost as much as people. Chocolate is not bad for birds just because it is high in calories and fat though, it contains a compound called theobromine. Theobromine is toxic to dogs and cats as well, but birds, again due to their smaller size and more rapid metabolism, may be even more susceptible to its toxic effects. *

*Generally, the sweeter the chocolate (more sugar), the less theobromine present (milk chocolate contains about 1-2 mg of theobromine per gram, dark unsweetened chocolate may contain as much as 15-16 mg per gram). Despite this, no chocolate should be given to birds. Signs of chocolate toxicity include: hyperactivity, vomiting, diarrhea, heart arrhythmias, seizures, dark colored droppings and death. *

If you see any of the symptoms mentioned, get her/him to an Avian Vet straight away, better yet, maybe it'd be best you take her/him ASAP.


----------



## Gio10 (Oct 29, 2009)

Take your baby to the vet asap as mentioned. You don't want anything bad to happen. Next time be careful when your bird is out. I remove all food and electronic equipment before i let my bird out. Unless I am giving him some food. Safety is priority. 
I think every animal is affected by chocolate if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Clairey331 (Oct 21, 2009)

I agree with all above. I hope hes ok!


----------

